# How do you cook your Corned Beef & Cabbage?



## milford (Mar 19, 2018)

Again with the Crock Pot.  My wife got a beautiful 5# chunk of Corned Beef.  I have found half a dozen recipes on the internet. All different.

One says throw in the meat, potatoes, carrots, and cabbage all at once, and cook for 8 - 10 hrs.
Another says cook the meat for 6 hrs, then add potatoes, then cabbage during last hour.
Another says cook meat for 8 hrs then add potatoes and cabbage last 2 hrs.

Anyone offer any suggestions?  I need to know the timing for everything. I haven't cooked this for over 10 years. And then, I was using my pressure cooker. 

Thanks for any help.  Hoping to make this Tomorrow.


----------



## Stock Pot (Mar 19, 2018)

Pressure cooker.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 20, 2018)

milford said:


> Again with the Crock Pot. My wife got a beautiful 5# chunk of Corned Beef. I have found half a dozen recipes on the internet. All different.
> 
> One says throw in the meat, potatoes, carrots, and cabbage all at once, and cook for 8 - 10 hrs.
> Another says cook the meat for 6 hrs, then add potatoes, then cabbage during last hour.
> ...


 
Milford....if you want to slow cook your corned beef in a Crock Pot, *don't* put the potatoes, carrots and cabbage in at the same time.  The veggies will be mush by the time the corned beef is done.  Add the veggies within the last 2 hours or so of cooking time - with the exception of the cabbage, that should be added within the last few minutes. 

There are lots of different ways to pull together a corned beef dinner and Crock Pot cooking isn't what I would do...I would roast the meal....but that's just my two cents worth.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 20, 2018)

I couldn't agree more with that Cheryl. 

Crockpot cooking isn't just dump everything in and expect it to make a wonderful dinner worth eating.


----------



## milford (Mar 20, 2018)

I never said I was dumping everything together. As it is, with the lack of response I got, I am cooking the corned beef first for 5 hrs. Then the potatoes for 2 hrs, then the cabbage for an hour. 

Oh, I checked and this is called the "Slow Cooker" forums. It seems every time I have questions about slow cooking something, i'm told to "use a roaster", "use a pressure cooker", "bake it". If I wanted that, I wouldn't be asking for help here.


----------



## blissful (Mar 20, 2018)

milford said:


> I never said I was dumping everything together. As it is, with the lack of response I got, I am cooking the corned beef first for 5 hrs. Then the potatoes for 2 hrs, then the cabbage for an hour.
> 
> Oh, I checked and this is called the "Slow Cooker" forums. It seems every time I have questions about slow cooking something, i'm told to "use a roaster", "use a pressure cooker", "bake it". If I wanted that, I wouldn't be asking for help here.



Slow cook it.  We are here to HELP! I think people just offering you other suggestions and they don't mean any harm. 
I'll help you eat it, or if you just want me to taste test it.   I love a good corned beef. Where the heck did you get a 5 lb corned beef? That would be heaven.


----------



## milford (Mar 20, 2018)

5.12 lbs. Would you believe Wal-mart for $8.75?  Still good by the date. Grobbel's brand. Supposed to be good. 

About Us – E.W. Grobbel Sons, Inc.


----------



## blissful (Mar 20, 2018)

milford said:


> 5.12 lbs. Would you believe Wal-mart for $8.75?  Still good by the date. Grobbel's brand. Supposed to be good.
> 
> About Us – E.W. Grobbel Sons, Inc.



Wow, that is a great deal! I was only finding it on sale at $1.98 or $1.89, with regular prices at more like $6/lb. Yours was only around $1.50ish/lb. Can't beat that!


----------



## milford (Mar 20, 2018)

Done! Since this was my first time with Corned Beef in a Crockpot, it almost turned out perfect.  I gave the meat 6 hrs on High. Then added some Baby Reds,(Mountainking brand). Their website said they can stand up to cooking and stews. Nope. Just over an hour and the potatoes were turning to mush. I removed the potatoes, then added the cabbage and let that go for an hour. That turned out great. Just need to find a different potato or time it better.
Oh, and the Corned Beef...the seasoning packet was a joke. Looked like 1/2 tsp. of mustard seed, nothing else. Luckily I had a bottle of McCormick Pickling Spice and used a Tb. Oh, the aroma from the Crockpot.  And after 8 hrs, the Corned Beef flat was about half the original size.  Oh well. Told my wife I'm ready to try it again.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 20, 2018)

I cook it in a cast iron dutch oven.  Cook the meat in a 275°F oven for about 2½ hours, then remove the meat from the oven and roast potatoes and carrots at 400° till done.  While they are cooking, set the beef aside covered with foil and cook cabbage in the broth, then mix in the roasted veggies.  

Slice meat and arrange on platter with meat in the middle and veggies around the outside, broth in a bowl to be spooned over as each diner likes it.


----------



## letscook (Mar 22, 2018)

I do it all on top of the stove. Depending on the size of the corned beef cook time will vary I put the meat in water with the spices bring to a boil then a medium simmer,till done, I remove it and put in the potatoes , when almost done add carrots and cabbage and just before they are done I add the meat back in till veggies are completely done.  No pressure cooker, no crockpot. Has come out great for 40 yrs. leftovers are great . cast iron fry in butter the leftovers to reheat with onions and little garlic mmmm.  also next day cut up corn beef onions fry it up and then put a over easy egg on top yum!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 22, 2018)

Stock Pot said:


> Pressure cooker.





milford said:


> I never said I was dumping everything together. As it is, with the lack of response I got, I am cooking the corned beef first for 5 hrs. Then the potatoes for 2 hrs, then the cabbage for an hour.
> 
> Oh, I checked and this is called the "Slow Cooker" forums. It seems every time I have questions about slow cooking something, i'm told to "use a roaster", "use a pressure cooker", "bake it". If I wanted that, I wouldn't be asking for help here.



The title of this thread is “How do you cook your Corned Beef & Cabbage?”
No mention of Slow cooker in title. 
No need to get snippy when someone answers the question. JMHO


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 22, 2018)

Milford, it shouldn't be surprising that for the most part our membership isn't devoted to crockpots. Many, if not most of us, like to be active and in control of cooking creations.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Milford, it shouldn't be surprising that for the most part our membership isn't devoted to crockpots. Many, if not most of us, like to be active and in control of cooking creations.


 +1


----------



## milford (Apr 8, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Milford, it shouldn't be surprising that for the most part our membership isn't devoted to crockpots. Many, if not most of us, like to be active and in control of cooking creations.



Gee. I thought the Title of THIS forum was called..."Slow Cookers"  not Cast Iron, not Microwave, not Pressure Cooker, not Toaster Oven. 

If I ask for help in the "Slow Cooker" forum. Common courtesy would mean someone can answer me with a Slow Cooker answer. Not..."Cook it in a Cast Iron Stew Pot." Not make it in the Oven.

To me, that us uncalled for.


----------



## milford (Apr 8, 2018)

msmofet said:


> The title of this thread is “How do you cook your Corned Beef & Cabbage?”
> No mention of Slow cooker in title.
> No need to get snippy when someone answers the question. JMHO



No mention of Slow Cooker in the title????  I thought this was the Slow Cooker Forum. Did I not read something right?


----------



## blissful (Apr 8, 2018)

> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums  	> Recipes & Ingredients   	> Soups, Stews & Casseroles   	> Slow Cookers
> 
> * 	 How do you cook your Corned Beef & Cabbage? *


This specific forum is called "Slow Cookers".


----------



## milford (Apr 8, 2018)

If there is a Moderator on this website, please have the "courtesy" to remove me  from these forums. I'm tired of arguing with everyone who can't give me a simple answer.  If someone can't answer me, I see no reason why I should have to make something "their" way.  I like to be active and in control of my cooking creations - My Way


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 8, 2018)

milford said:


> If there is a Moderator on this website, please have the "courtesy" to remove me  from these forums. I'm tired of arguing with everyone who can't give me a simple answer.  If someone can't answer me, I see no reason why I should have to make something "their" way.  I like to be active and in control of my cooking creations - My Way


The way to remove yourself from the forum is to delete your account and not come back to the website. The moderators don't do that for you.


----------



## blissful (Apr 8, 2018)

milford said:


> If there is a Moderator on this website, please have the "courtesy" to remove me  from these forums. I'm tired of arguing with everyone who can't give me a simple answer.  If someone can't answer me, I see no reason why I should have to make something "their" way.  I like to be active and in control of my cooking creations - My Way



Milford, you are on the right forum, for Slow Cookers, your question is clear and logical. I'm sure a moderator will look over this discussion and remove any off topic or insensitive, thoughtless comments. I believe the moderators want to keep this a friendly on topic forum for everyone. I encourage you to stay.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 8, 2018)

milford said:


> No mention of Slow Cooker in the title????  I thought this was the Slow Cooker Forum. Did I not read something right?



The question you asked was "How do you cook your corned beef?"  That is the question I answered.  I don't cook it in a slow cooker - I used to but I haven't for years.  Most methods for a dutch oven will also work for a slow cooker, since the general process is the same.

I'm sorry that the thread didn't go where you wanted it to.  That is the nature of threads on most forums... they sometimes wander off track then usually wander back.  It's no different from a conversation among friends - in fact, that's exactly what it is.  Once the thread is posted, it's out of the control of the original poster.  I can't say that I always favor some of the replies I read here, but I just shrug them off.  It's no reason to leave the forum.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 8, 2018)

+1 Rick. That's why this place is called "Discuss Cooking". That's what we do.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 8, 2018)

Milford, if you're still here, I just looked back and re-read every single word of this thread.  There wasn't an unkind word anywhere, only members trying to help.  

You may have *posted* this in the slow cooker forum, but your question was *"how do you cook your corned beef and cabbage?" *And you received answers.


----------



## Haydensgampa (Nov 5, 2018)

milford said:


> 5.12 lbs. Would you believe Wal-mart for $8.75? Still good by the date. Grobbel's brand. Supposed to be good.
> 
> About Us – E.W. Grobbel Sons, Inc.


 
I just bought a 4.5 pound Grobbel's corned beef at Publix on Sat and it was $31.52!


----------



## Haydensgampa (Nov 5, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I couldn't agree more with that Cheryl.
> 
> Crockpot cooking isn't just dump everything in and expect it to make a wonderful dinner worth eating.


 
Help me out here ladies. The only way I have ever cooked corned beef is in a crockpot, S-L-O-W. In fact, I just made a 4.5 pounder yesterday. I put in potatoes, carrots, and celery on the bottom and place the corned beef on top, fat side up, covered in spices, and then I add 1 cup of water. I cook for 8 hours on low and my veggies turn out perfect every time. BUT......the last couple times my corned beef has turned out dry! 

I have read where some people actually cover the entire corned beef in liquid prior to cooking? 

Mike


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 5, 2018)

Haydensgampa said:


> Help me out here ladies. The only way I have ever cooked corned beef is in a crockpot, S-L-O-W. In fact, I just made a 4.5 pounder yesterday. I put in potatoes, carrots, and celery on the bottom and place the corned beef on top, fat side up, covered in spices, and then I add 1 cup of water. I cook for 8 hours on low and my veggies turn out perfect every time. BUT......the last couple times my corned beef has turned out dry!
> 
> I have read where some people actually cover the entire corned beef in liquid prior to cooking?
> 
> Mike



Mike I'm not a lady but have cooked countless corned beef and its always good/great.
I take the corned beef out of the bag and put in a large dutch oven. (large heavy duty pot)
I add enough water to cover and I add the spice pack that many here will warn against doing. 
I bring this to a boil and skim of the foam, lower to simmer and gently simmer 1 hour per pound.  These directions are on the corned beef bag.

I don't make vegetables (sometimes cabbage) with my corned beef.  I make sandwiches.
But, after you remove the finished meat from the pan, add the veggies and cook until tender.
Allowing the corned beef to rest during this cooking time will make it very easy to slice.  If all else fails, read the directions on the package.  You cannot mess this up. Liquid is the key. 

These steps come from package directions but I have no idea the brand.


----------



## Haydensgampa (Nov 5, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> Mike I'm not a lady but have cooked countless corned beef and its always good/great.
> I take the corned beef out of the bag and put in a large dutch oven. (large heavy duty pot)
> I add enough water to cover and I add the spice pack that many here will warn against doing.
> I bring this to a boil and skim of the foam, lower to simmer and gently simmer 1 hour per pound. These directions are on the corned beef bag.
> ...


 
Thanks Bones. I said ladies because I replied to Kayelle's post.  

I have eaten corned beef for a very long time. My mother always made it in a slow cooker and she cooked it all day long with potatoes, carrots, onions, celery, and cabbage. She NEVER covered the corned beef in liquid. I read a lot of people do cover it in liquid prior to cooking. I guess I will give it a try next time. My brother cooks his in the oven  and he swears it's the moistest corned beef he has ever eaten. I haven't given his way a try yet either!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## di reston (Nov 5, 2018)

I read through this thread and compared it with a recipe that I found in a wonderful book called 'American Classics'. The information contained there - plus this thread - makes me think 'Wow, I've got to do this!' I have a large terracotta pot, just the job, methinks, that's just right for the job - diameter 10 inches x 6 inches depth. I would probably slow cook it on the wood-burning stove. When I do this, I would use my thermometer to check how it's doing. I've got a lovely recipe from the aformentioned book.

Am I going about this the right way? We're so used to doing things 'all'italiana', however, in the main, Italians don't consume as much meat as you all do, unless they're doing a barbecue. If I get it right, I know OH will enjoy it. Of course, we'd have to invite friends, it seems to me that it could be the focus of attention. What wine would you serve with it?

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 5, 2018)

di reston said:


> I read through this thread and compared it with a recipe that I found in a wonderful book called 'American Classics'. The information contained there - plus this thread - makes me think 'Wow, I've got to do this!'



Is that the book by America's Test Kitchen or Cooks Illustrated?


----------



## Rascal (Nov 5, 2018)

I've cooked it 100s of times, mines my mums recipe and still melt in the mouth stuff. I boil mine slowly with pepper corns and golden syrup. Slow boil for about 3 to 4 hrs,depending on the size.i put carrots in one hour into the cook.i steam my cabbage with 20 mins to go. Serve with mash tatter and make a mustard sauce from the pot liquor.

10/10 every time.

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Nov 5, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> The question you asked was "How do you cook your corned beef?"  That is the question I answered.  I don't cook it in a slow cooker - I used to but I haven't for years.  Most methods for a dutch oven will also work for a slow cooker, since the general process is the same.
> 
> I'm sorry that the thread didn't go where you wanted it to.  That is the nature of threads on most forums... they sometimes wander off track then usually wander back.  It's no different from a conversation among friends - in fact, that's exactly what it is.  Once the thread is posted, it's out of the control of the original poster.  I can't say that I always favor some of the replies I read here, but I just shrug them off.  It's no reason to leave the forum.



Lol, no reason to leave, I've only been here a short time, and I can tell ya there's some sensitive souls on here. Posts deleted for what??? Making a comment, a factual comment. Perhaps I have a thick skin,lol.

Russ


----------



## di reston (Nov 5, 2018)

In answer to Got Garlic's question, the book I have is indeed the one where they do trials, assess the results, and then suggest what they think gives the desired result. Of course, I realise that people's palates are different. That could change everything! 


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast         Oscar Wilde


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 6, 2018)

Haydensgampa said:


> Thanks Bones. I said ladies because I replied to Kayelle's post.
> 
> I have eaten corned beef for a very long time. My mother always made it in a slow cooker and she cooked it all day long with potatoes, carrots, onions, celery, and cabbage. She NEVER covered the corned beef in liquid. I read a lot of people do cover it in liquid prior to cooking. I guess I will give it a try next time. My brother cooks his in the oven  and he swears it's the moistest corned beef he has ever eaten. I haven't given his way a try yet either!
> 
> ...



The oven method is also on the bag.
My mother always cooked it in the oven.

This cut needs to be braised and I'm not sure about a slow cooker.
But a pressure cooker sounds like a real good idea. I don't have one though.
Good luck.  Just follow package directions and your corned beef will be great.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 6, 2018)

I do my corned beef for 90 minutes in pressure cooker. About 1 pint/2 cups water. After 90 minutes remove beef and add potatoes and cabbage pressure cook 5 minutes. = tender beef and perfect veggies. I posted my Instant Pot corned beef recipe if your interested.


----------



## AllRicksStuff (Nov 19, 2021)

milford said:


> Again with the Crock Pot.  My wife got a beautiful 5# chunk of Corned Beef.  I have found half a dozen recipes on the internet. All different.
> 
> One says throw in the meat, potatoes, carrots, and cabbage all at once, and cook for 8 - 10 hrs.
> Another says cook the meat for 6 hrs, then add potatoes, then cabbage during last hour.
> ...




YUK. I don't...  Sorry.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi Rick, you might want to check the original dates at the beginning of these threads, and then some of the dates at the end.  This particular thread was started in March of 2018 and the last post (afore yours) was November 2018. 

Just to help your comments stay in context.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Hi Rick, you might want to check the original dates at the beginning of these threads, and then some of the dates at the end.  This particular thread was started in March of 2018 and the last post (afore yours) was November 2018.
> 
> Just to help your comments stay in context.



Thanks. Since we have no thanks button I will do it this way from now on.


----------

